# 1966 GTO conversion to 49 state emission.



## jandyk (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi, I have received and rebuilt correct #93 heads for my '66 with man steering and no A/C. It has now a #92 and a #94 ,-I guess they average OK! I am removing the A.I.R. pump, and got a used alt. bracket. The dr. side valve cover has an oil cap with a tube for the hose from the Calif. air cleaner. OPGI shows a different oil cap for screw-in on a '66, a tall one. What was orig. on federal cars? and what other mods beside air cleaner do I need to do beside vacuum line plugging and timing adjust? Too bad I have rats too. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

Sorry to hear about you having rats!. Anyways, the correct oil filler cap in OPGI catalog is part number GTE0017. It is a "twist on", NOT "screw on". You will have to plug the hole in the valve cover where the hose for the emissions went or, as I would do, replace with an original valve cover. It will look nicer. I am not that familiar w/Cali emission cars, browse around the internet, I remember seeing the diagram of emission/non-emission cars. Later, I will look for my original '66 manual and find it.


----------

